# Driveway damage



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does plowing a driveway harmful to driveway? I have a paved driveway and most of it is flat however there I have a section that is "wavey". Its lower where the wheels drive over and high between the where the wheels drive. Nothing drastic. Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds like the bed for your drive was not prepared properly.
Did they use limestone and a mat?

Everything is hard on it from sunshine to driving on it and plowing, salt too.
Keeping it sealed will help but not stop any damage.


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know how they prepared the bed. I bought the house 5 years ago and the house is 30 years old. It's only like a 15 year section that is like this, the driveway is 100 yeads long.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It sounds like it is in good shape for being 15 or more years old?


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

While there are various possible causes for the "rutting" you are describing, snow plowing is probably the most unlikey, IMO. Unless it is being plowed with a fully loaded 10 wheel dump truck that is.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

skidmark845;419639 said:


> Does plowing a driveway harmful to driveway? I have a paved driveway and most of it is flat however there I have a section that is "wavey". Its lower where the wheels drive over and high between the where the wheels drive. <snip>


I suspect the plow will (ride) on the hump in the middle and leave a fraction of an inch in the (ruts). Harmful? I guess the cutting edge will likely begin cutting into the center hump. How much depends on how often it is plowed.

Just my $.02


----------



## bandacon (Oct 11, 2007)

The rutting is caused by the weight of the vehicles traveling on it. Possible reasons are, base not properly compacted or base (depth or aggregate size or both) are not suitable for the weight of the vehicles traveling on it. If it is just a small section of the drive, could be water deteriorating the base. Anywhoo, the plow will scrape into the humped up area.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

My drive is crowned as you describe and has shown no wear to the high middle from plowing. There was some minor thinning of the sealcoating on the crown after the second/third year. With annual sealing, which most folks do, you shouldn't have any worries. This is provided you don't have large cracks with displacement. Angling helps in clearing the lower sides. Using the shoes set so the blade is just above the surface on level ground should help protect the crown more.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I should have been clearer in my earlier comments......most likely plowing did not cause the rutting or higher center versus the wheel tracks, not that plowing may not hurt the pavement once it became rutted and raised center condition.


----------

